# Thoughts on my new scape and bad piccies :)



## nry (18 Mar 2010)

First play, 60x30x30cm

Seiryu Stone
Manzanita wood
Black FloraBase (only added 5L for now)

Cheers to the guys from the PlantedBox for sorting all this for me!

With something like the current layout I'd stick a nice tall bushy crypt in the gap left by the larger/rear rocks.  Not sure on anything else yet.  The current composition is supposed to be left-heavy.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Mar 2010)

almost there mate. 

The stone to the rear left may need some attention, but your not far off.


----------



## JamesM (18 Mar 2010)

I can't help but think the whole thing needs to come forward more... could be just a trick of the eye though. Enough space behind for planting bud?


----------



## nry (19 Mar 2010)

I know what you mean on the back left rock however I am thinking it will look right once the planting is in?

There is space for planting behind the rocks though there is also space to move them foward slightly.

Only my first arrangement too, so feel pretty happy it will all work with a little playing, cheers


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2010)

Really Liking this Scaping, The wood and rocks will look great once planted


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2010)

That's a great start mate   I think I'm with James on the left rock.  It looks a little too triangular.  Obviously, as you say, it'll depend on how you plant it


----------



## nry (19 Mar 2010)

Points taken and possibly addressed.  Added the final 5L of FloraBase and did a little moving around:


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Mar 2010)

that looks really good, especially from the side angle. the only thing that nags me is the vertical on the wood on the left


----------



## nry (19 Mar 2010)

I'd have to start cutting the wood to get that bit to not be vertical but now you mention it I do see what you mean


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2010)

I think it looks fine!  The side shot looks way better than the front shot for some reason.  I think the front shot you don't get a sense depth?  Might be the depth of the substrate at the front but not sure 

Either way, it's looking great


----------



## nry (19 Mar 2010)

There is a fair bit of substrate gradient but it probably needs increased a bit more.  I prefer the angle shot too, lucky as this is the view we get of the tank from the sofa's in the living room, the tank can't be viewed straight on unless you get up and stand in front of it 

Can't do anything with the tank for at least 2-3 weeks as we're waiting for a new living room carpet, I'll have to learn some patience!


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2010)

It's good sometimes, as you can sit and look at it from the sofa, and then play about with the hardscape a bit more   Just don't over egg the pudding!   Knowing when to stop fiddling with a scape is something I'm trying to get to grips with.


----------

